# Router to Set Time Limits for Internet Use ...



## vja4Him (Jan 11, 2012)

I need to find a good Router that will allow me to set a time limit for certain MAC Addresses for three teenagers (each with a different MAC Address).

Any suggestions ... ???


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 11, 2012)

vja4Him said:


> I need to find a good Router that will allow me to set a time limit for certain MAC Addresses for three teenagers (each with a different MAC Address).
> 
> Any suggestions ... ???


Two comments:

MAC address filtering on every router that I have seen either allows a particular devices MAC address or does not allow it. I have never seen a router with programmed MAC address filtering.
Only network nodes such as computers, broadband modems, Wi-Fi compatible mobile devices and such like have MAC addresses. People do not have MAC addresses. Teenagers are people. Therefore, teenagers do not have MAC addresses.
You need to better define the problem that you are trying to solve. The ask for help developing a solution that will actually work.


----------



## sgould (Jan 11, 2012)

You can do a measure of control on hours of use - either total hours or clock hours - using the parental controls option.

You will have to set up a user account for each or all of the three users.  You cannot put parental controls on an admin account.

Preferences/Parental Controls.  It's all built in to the OSX as standard.


I have not gone into the system in depth, but I suspect from what you are saying that the teenagers have a laptop each and you wish to control the time they can access the router.

There is a parental control option to manage a remote computer too.  No idea how it works but it looks as if it's the sort of thing that would do some or all of what you want.  Have a look and give it a try.


You can also restrict access to the Apple App Store as well.

I don't need to use this any more so I haven't looked in detail for a year or two.  My teenagers are grown up and married. They have their own problems!!


----------



## vja4Him (Jan 11, 2012)

MisterMe said:


> Two comments:
> 
> MAC address filtering on every router that I have seen either allows a particular devices MAC address or does not allow it. I have never seen a router with programmed MAC address filtering.
> Only network nodes such as computers, broadband modems, Wi-Fi compatible mobile devices and such like have MAC addresses. People do not have MAC addresses. Teenagers are people. Therefore, teenagers do not have MAC addresses.
> You need to better define the problem that you are trying to solve. The ask for help developing a solution that will actually work.



I need a different schedule for each teenager. Example: 1) Access Internet only from 6:00 a.m. until 9:30 p.m., 2) Access Internet only from 3:00 p.m. until 6:00 p.m., 3) not sure yet, but probably something like 6:00 a.m. until around 3:00 p.m.


----------



## vja4Him (Jan 11, 2012)

sgould said:


> You can do a measure of control on hours of use - either total hours or clock hours - using the parental controls option.
> 
> You will have to set up a user account for each or all of the three users.  You cannot put parental controls on an admin account.
> 
> ...



I doubt if the kids will allow me access to their computers! So I have to play hardball and restrict their access to my Router ....


----------



## MisterMe (Jan 11, 2012)

vja4Him said:


> I doubt if the kids will allow me access to their computers! So I have to play hardball and restrict their access to my Router ....


You should be the parent. Restricting your kids' access to your router without their cooperation is about as likely to succeed as a French peasant is to rise to be King of England.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope you gave them only STANDARD OS X accounts. Plus consider using the free openDNS.com (they have an instructional video and you can set those DNS IPs on their accounts. Most likely kids will not check their DNS settings.


----------

